# [Tomcat] pas d'affichage de pages [Résolu]

## xelif

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un souci avec tomcat.... j'ai suivi ce tuto : http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Tomcat#Installing_Tomcat_6

et au moment d'afficher la page pra défaut dans mon navigateur j'ai une jolie page blanche, sans message d'erreur :s

de plus j'ai rien au niveau des logs ce qui me laisse perplexe

selon le même tuto,  *Quote:*   

>  Note: Ok this was throwing me off. At this stage i got no response. Page was unreachable, but on the server i got no error message and no entry in any of my logs. Don't forget to edit /etc/conf.d/tomcat-6 and select the proper java environment. After switching from Blackdown JDK to Sun JDK it finally worked. Snv 12:55, 19 June 2008 (UTC)

 

Mais mes variables d'environnement sont bonnes  -> c'est bien java-1.6 qui est active

```
 java-config -L 

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)   Sun JDK 1.4.2.19 [sun-jdk-1.4]

*)   Sun JDK 1.6.0.17 [sun-jdk-1.6]

3)   Sun JRE 1.6.0.17 [sun-jre-bin-1.6]

```

et dans le fichier /etc/tomcat/tomcat-6, j'ai forcé la selection de la VM en écrivant ceci

```
export GENTOO_VM="sun-jdk-1.6"
```

ai je manqué une étape? est ce que quelqu'un à t'il déjà eu ce souci?Last edited by xelif on Fri Nov 20, 2009 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bio

Personnellement, je vais déroger à la règle, et te recommander d'utiliser directement les binaires de Tomcat, disponibles sur leur site plutôt que l'ebuild de portage.

En effet je trouve que c'est un peu la merde avec l'intégration de Tomcat dans Gentoo, les répertoires sont éclatés ici et la. Il y en a un peu dans /var/lib, un peu dans /usr/share etc... Pour quiconque est déjà familiarisé avec Tomcat c'est clairement déroutant. De plus si tu utilises un IDE comme Eclipse celui ci ne reconnaitra pas ton install de Tomcat comme une install valide du fait de l'éclatement des fichiers.

Je te recommande donc plutôt de décompresser les binaires dans /opt/tomcat, créer un init script, éditer le bin/startup.sh afin de pointer vers le JDK de ton choix et enfin de créer un user tomcat et lui assigner les droits adéquats pour lancer le service.

----------

## xelif

oki merci pour ces infos je vais tenter d'installer le binaire je verrai bien ^^

----------

## xelif

Ca marche merci bcp  :Wink: 

----------

